# Where to test out clubs...



## Ryan (May 22, 2006)

I want to go somewhere to test out clubs, but I'm not sure where to go. Do most pro shops allow you to hit the clubs they have for sale? A friend and I are planning to go to ****s because I heard they have a simulator. I'm fairly new to golf if it isn't apparent enough, and any help would be appreciated!

Thanks a lot,
Ryan


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

Yeah most should do, just say can i test out these clubs im interested in buying them and they should have a little driving net. Or if you go to my local 9 and 18 hole for example, with a driving range, they will let you test them out on there so its more accurate.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Some large pro shops have a indoor testing area. I would ask them if they have one, if they tell you they do not usually they will tell you a place to go and test the club(s).


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

the proshop at your local golf course probably has demos that you can check out and play an entire round with. at least the course i golf at does.


----------

